# Rhogam injection for michigan medicaid patient



## medicalbiller1964 (Nov 19, 2010)

I am getting very frustrated with this! We are an OB/GYN practice. I am trying to bill a 28 week prophylactic Rhogam injection to Medicaid. I don't have problems with any other carrier when I bill( Rhogam, human, full dose) 96372 (Prophylactic injection). Medicaid paid 96372 on the first submission and rejected 90384 stating it was invalid. I researched a little and found Medicaid requires J2790 with the NDC. I found 0562-7805 and billed 1 unit. They rejected that.  Does anyone kno what is correct????


----------

